# Tom's Skyline R33 Project - Built with Newera.



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Tom is one of our regular customers who has become a friend over the years.
Unusually he doesn't have internet and doesn't use computers, so much of the help I've given has been over telephone chats & catalogues we've sent him. 



He often calls me to discuss his project or just have a chat about what's happening in our lives. A great guy - some of you will know of him, or have received some of the parts we've sold from his car that were previously fitted.



When he wants info, I usually tell him what would be the best stuff on the market and so the car has a lot of unique parts, such as an R33 specific titanium tow hook and other unusual things. I sometimes tell him not to fit parts because they either make no difference or won't take the car in the direction he wants.

He wanted the best brakes for road use, so we supplied him with an immaculate (used) front and rear set of R35 GT-R calipers, which we had painted in silver with red Brembo logos to take specially made brackets to allow for use of Z34 370Z discs, which mate perfectly with the R33 GT-R's drum handbrake mechanism. 

Naturally, they fitted perfectly and are not too powerful for road use. Wheels are last of the breed Nismo GT-4's by Omori. 



 

Tom especially likes original Nismo parts & we've helped him source those available and some of those not. His GT-R pretty much already has every Nismo part on and for the engine it'll have them too in due course - or better.



We had Nismo clocks made with 2 scale range, which look exactly the same as the original km/h clocks available in Japan.



His focus has been to make an R33 of the mechanical standard to which Nismo would have made a Z-Tune. So far the engine hasn't yet received the attention it deserves, but that's the next focus courtesy of RB Motorsport. It'll be a high response forged 2.8, probably with V-Cam making around 550 bhp. Nothing over the top, as it's a road car only. 

Tom liked the original interior as he sometimes carries family and so he had the seats re-trimmed in Nappa leather with Bride gradation cloth we supplied. We even found him a near new Nismo original steering wheel and boss. Note the carbon laminated panels on the seats too.

Naturally there's Nismo floor mats lurking under the grey one used for protection.





Note the Nismo component here (Also fitted between the front chassis legs) - Tom has also confirmed this made a vast difference to how the car feels & drives.



Although it started out as a mint low mileage car, the headlights were UV faded, so we got him some brand new ones which freshened it up nicely.



A Carbon Grille compliments the other carbon accents on the car.



The Nismo Z-Tune style bonnet grilles were professionally blended with the original aluminium bonnet. Apparently these are perfect.



Genuine Jun Auto rear wing, with Top Secret Diffuser. Exhaust is Tomei Ti with Ti Decat & Midori front pipe....



We had these lights made especially, in the Nismo original pattern as fitted to 34's, but the lights may be coming back to us for a fog-light modification to be mounted. 



The engine bay is the last part to get attention although there is Nismo S-Tune suspension and a front tower bar (Omori Titanium). There are some changes we'll be helping with, mostly cosmetic. Kadir bought Tom's previously fitted Mine's Titanium brace from him.



A Nismo Intake piping kit and Plenum are waiting to be fitted along with other top quality parts. It will probably be getting a full 6 speed Getrag conversion from Nismo too. 

Not a bad effort so far... If there's interest I can update when we have more pics of Tom's stunning R33 GT-R as it continues to develop. :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking great!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fabulous 33
All very nicely done. . Love the wheels !
Like the Bride trim cushion as well.
Keith


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks great but that rear fog light kills it ;-)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

He must be a lovely guy. Thanks Tom for the Mines brace.

That is a mighty looking R33 GTR with some superb parts.. 

I want my brakes like that haha!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The third and fourth pictures are my pick of the bunch...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Kadir, I have some pictures somewhere of Tom's calipers when they were completed and shipped to him, with bespoke caliper brackets for Z34 355 & 350 discs. When I find them I'll post them up for you. 

AkasakaR33 was the first to do an R35 GT-R brake conversion on his R33 in Japan AFIK, but I remeber him saying they are too powerful for road use. Difficult to stop smoothly without concentrating on being very light on the pedal.... I had a similar braking system on my RX-7 with too much power and actually changed brakes because of this a long time ago. Too powerful can mean it's difficult to accurately heel & toe for example. 

HTH


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol brakes too strong for a road car wtf?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Quite the thread revival! 

But a great excuse to check this car out. Wheel and brake combination is very nice indeed.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's getting another significant Nismo modification soon. A Getrag 6 Speed conversion from Nismo, plus a Nismo Carbon rear differential have recently arrived to Ireland... :chuckle:
...some Biot 2 piece discs and a few other nice bits. The last part still to be done, is the engine which Tom wants to have built at RB Motorsport.

Tom has also bought a 32 from Newera, which is slowly being improved....


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Some lovely mods, and as a hole package what a stunning looking machine


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Any more pictures of this car's updates?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi Alex

Tom is having a Nismo R2 engine commissioned at Omori via Newera.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Getrag conversion done. The last act was to be an RB Motorsport built engine, but as the car has pretty much every other Nismo tuning part on it, makes logical sense to have a complete Nismo built engine with all new ancillaries, Nismo map, etc. 
I think that might just complete the car.... Tom also has a 32.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Lol brakes too strong for a road car wtf?


I think Miguel is talking about modulation - most brakes will lock wheel, even original R32 ones, but you want nice pedal weight & modulation, something a lot of modern cars lack with their overservoed setups that make heel & toe a jerky affair.

I know of an M3 race car and they went for smaller brakes, always thought the bigger the better for race cars due to heat dissipation, but what do I know!

Anyway, nicely modded 33.

Cheers,


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

markM3 said:


> I think Miguel is talking about modulation - most brakes will lock wheel, even original R32 ones, but you want nice pedal weight & modulation, something a lot of modern cars lack with their overservoed setups that make heel & toe a jerky affair.
> 
> Cheers,


100% - I couldn't have explained it better myself. 

Thanks Mark M3.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Lovely car, but don't fully understand the "Built with Newera" bit in the title, you make it sound like all you did was supply the parts, if you did build it, you should concentrate on that part a little more, so people know you provide that service, I personally have always thought you were just a parts shop/car dealers, and didn't realise you did the work you selves.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Woah, glad i read this, was going to pick up the gtr v spec


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Woah, glad i read this, was going to pick up the gtr v spec


It's so hard to get a decent 32 GT-R these days we prefer to sell only to those who are genuine enthusiasts, replacing cars like this is costing more and more so we don't mind if cars take longer to sell. Good luck in your continued search.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

What a beautiful car! Never saw this thread back in 2014, only dropped into it by chance after seeing the Newera bit in the title. So good to see a perfect R33 for a change, everyone seems to have gone 32 mad recently!

So many ideas for my own car, and now, this has given me more.  Not that I could afford an engine by Omori factory! Haha


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks great! He has a different bonnet now as the bonnet on the car in the original post is now on my car... I took off the decals though!


----------

